# [SOLVED] Can You Disable Auto Format Options in Office 2007?



## ExcelentEnginer (Oct 2, 2008)

Hello Everyone,

I've recently taken the plunge and upgraded to Office 2007 and am already starting to regret my decision. The specific problem I'm having at the moment is in relation to generating organisation charts in Powerpoint 2007 using Smart Art. What I'm doing at the moment is inserting a generic design and trying to modify it by moving boxes around, deleting some boxes, etc. The problem is, every time I erase something, Smart Art automatically resizes all the remaining ones and totally messes up my layout. Generally speaking, I nothing short of despise any form of autoformatting features that are available on any made by anyone. I prefer to manually format everything the way *I* want to format it, not the way some programmer who clearly never actually uses the software he writes wants it formatted. So, any assistance that is out there regarding how I can got about disabling pretty much every autoformat option that exists not just in Powerpoint 2007 but in *ALL* Office 2007 applications.


----------



## 1ginman1 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: Can You Disable Auto Format Options in Office 2007?*

I don't know if this is what you are looking for or not. Go here:
http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/powerpoint/HP100822971033.aspx


----------



## ExcelentEnginer (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Can You Disable Auto Format Options in Office 2007?*



1ginman1 said:


> I don't know if this is what you are looking for or not. Go here:
> http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/powerpoint/HP100822971033.aspx


Thank you. I had already discovered that since I posted thread. I used to disable all but a few of those options in older versions of Office. I am still wondering though how I can disable any automatic changes Office 2007 inflicts upon me when using the Smart Art feature.


----------

